# RED EMPRESS MALE OR FEMALE?



## townley (Sep 26, 2019)

It's a juvenile still but I thought maybe he's be showing some signs of gender, also can y'all try to guess the age?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Too young to tell


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what secret signs you are thinking about. When juveniles mature males get color and longer pointed fins, same as almost all Malawi cichlids. The largest male will get color first.


----------



## townley (Sep 26, 2019)

I notice red and blue reflecting lightly at certain angles under the lights


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

That is definitely a female no pointed fins and the females do have some reflective colors but that is a female.


----------

